# what are you doing this summer?



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

How are you spending your summer, fellow students?


----------



## aaannie (May 20, 2007)

Right now, I'm job hunting but not coming up with anything. So stressing out about money that I need for September, and not having enough job experience at this point in my life because of SA. 

My goal is to volunteer for the time being, just so that I can get out of the house, get some experience, help people and not feel so useless. I just need to get over that anxious feeling of using the phone and call some organizations about it.

I hope everyone else is having a better time!


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I'll be working for two weeks, and then from late July to late August I'll be taking a summer course in Archaeology where I will be digging and such... So much fun, and I really can't wait! I will also attend my cousin's wedding in early August, it was years ago I was to a wedding the last time so that will be nice aswell.
Also, I hope for some lovely summer days just lying around at the beach or by a lake doing nothing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to school and work. good times, good times...


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Acquiring cash-money.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

hopefully working my *** off


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Im going to try my hardest to get over this anxiety and become normal. Why does it have to be so hard to just be normal??? :sigh (sorry, had a difficult day today).


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

Maybe get a job, and I have a marketing class for my MBA.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

summer school and maybe work


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

oh and the more routine stuff would be working in lab, attending as many toastmaster clubs as is humanly possible, spending time once a week in clinic and quenching my thirst for knowledge :roll by reading review books for an upcoming standardized exam.

ps. we need to go back to the round smilies, they are infinitely better.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Working as a sales associate, hopefully be approved to start EMT training at the local fire station.


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

volunteering and hopefully working at kroger if they hire me.oh and im going to driving school


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

i was in summer classes for two days and had to stop going until next semester


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Summer research award - i.e. lining my pockets with taxpayer's money


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Nicolay said:


> Summer research award - i.e. lining my pockets with taxpayer's money


What is your research about?

mine is on how a certain teratogen, which is known to cause autism, affects the brain.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

congrats Nicolay, NSERC USRA's are really hard to get.


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm working as a camp counselor. Eeek! I'm excited but really nervous at the same time.


----------



## shesmyheart22 (Mar 25, 2008)

two nite classes an work...im still gonna try an have a little fun though


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

Internship/volunteerthingy with a researcher, doing work on RNAi. College visits. Trying to convince myself to do track practice over the summer....

I was excited about my internship a month ago, and now I'm just so exhausted that it kind of hurts to think about doing anything productive.


----------



## froofroo123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Job hunting and desperate for money.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

AdrianG said:


> Nicolay said:
> 
> 
> > Summer research award - i.e. lining my pockets with taxpayer's money
> ...


Sounds pretty cool! I'm doing a "high-throughput forward genetics screen" for arabidopsis SALK lines (mutants), to try and find genes involved in the plant secretory pathway. It isn't half as cool as it sounds, but I'm sure it looks good on a C.V. 



vicente said:


> congrats Nicolay, NSERC USRA's are really hard to get.


Thanks! I suppose USRAs are the only game in town for undergrads :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

taking summer class and maybe search of a job


----------



## DrunkPanda (Aug 29, 2007)

i just graduated for college, right now i am "studying" for the cpa exam and "looking" for a job. but i haven't really studied and i haven't filled out a job application in months so not really anything


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i'll be moving to florida....and then hopefully i'll get a job so i can blow all the money on stuff i don't need...and i might be volunteering for a certain presidential campaign...


----------



## chrisforrest (Mar 27, 2008)

All my previous summers I have done nothing but stay at home, this time it’ll be different. Im volunteering at a bookstore that helps homeless people with aids, learning to drive, taking a summer course, vacationing at New Orleans and meditating for a week at a Buddhist monastery!


----------

